

The Pursuit of Artificial Intelligence Part 1 (2 and 3 also available) - networkjester
http://www.thepursuitofquality.com/post/1/the-pursuit-of-artificial-intelligence-part-1.html

======
networkjester
Ran across this blog today, thought people may enjoy the content (some of the
other posts are pretty interesting too).

Came across it from being intrigued by a commenter's logo on this post:
<http://blog.asmartbear.com/how-to-say-yes.html> (gavin miller's comment).
Just goes to show how catchy logos can bring in page views. lol

